# My foster- KAREN! Golden/GSD/Basenji mix



## AquaClaraCanines

BTW that is NOT mange on her back leg. It's a scar. She was injured as a puppy when attacked by a pit bull. She obviously made a full recovery. She comes with a bag of food, a collar, and a leash if needed. Oh, she is HW negative and has been on prevention.


----------



## missmarstar

Aw Jenn she's such a pretty girl!! I know you will find a great home for her  Hope someone here sees her pretty face and realizes she's meant to be their new baby!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Me too! That would be awesome.


----------



## BeauShel

She is beautiful. I love the coloring of her fur and you can just see the thickness in the pictures. Someone will be very lucky to get her.


----------



## Karen519

*AW Jen*

Aw Jen

She is just precious!!!

She is a lucky girl to have you as a foster mommy!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

She was adopted! I just did a home visit and it was like she'd always been there. WOW! What a great dog.


----------



## justmejanis

Oh I am so glad to hear she already has been placed! Yippee and thanks Jenna for taking such good care of her and finding her a home!


----------



## K9-Design

"Golden/GSD/Basenji"??
You got yourself a Florida Brown Hound there.
Well maybe she's SEEN a golden, a GSD or a basenji before 
Good for you for finding her a home! Cute dog.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I agree, but I had to stick with what the shelter paper work said, or else the new owners would think I'd sub'd another dog's shot records! lol


----------



## Miss Happy

Terrific...good ending again for you.


----------

